# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  thêm em bằng gỗ đang thai nghén 6090,

## thucongmynghe79

tình hình em ngóng diễn đàn lâu lắm rồi, mới đi bãi một ngày tìm được mấy em này, định dựng em toàn bằng gỗ để nghiên cứu sự chịu lực của ray trượt.trình em ko có,nói chung bắt đầu từ zero...em nghiên cứu để áp dụng cho tiện cnc sau này,trước mắt phải dựng con này để lấy kinh nghiệm, nhờ các bác tận tình chỉ bảo...sau đây là chiến tích một ngày oanh tạc chiến trường(bãi phế liệu )he he
ray trượt 15 HTK hsr15 dài 700, vítmebi phi 15 bước 5 em làm thằng Y,rồi phi 15 bước 15 em làm thằng X, còn Z chưa có


còn cái này mua của bác Quảng

nguồn

không biết góp nhặt như thế có ổn không nữa
mong các bác làm phát cho em thông não
còn nhiều nhiều nữa đang làm quen bác Nam xi en xí...he he,

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

làm hẳn bằng sắt đi bác , chứ gỗ bác cũng mất tiền đi cắt , hoặc bác tìm nhôm profile ghép cho nhanh

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cái này cốt là em làm để làm quen cnc và kết cấu của nó để suy diễn ra cái máy của em để chạy chuyên môn trong công ty,đây là tâm huyết của em, làm được nhiêu tiền em đốt hết vào đây,
em làm kĩ thuật sản xuất bác ạ,nếu dựa vào máy móc nước ngoài thì tiền khối mới chơi nỗi, máy sản xuất thủ công trong công ty do em chế toàn bộ,,chỉ hỗ trợ cho công nhân thôi,nên không có lợi nhuận,em khoái mãng tự động hóa quá nên quay qua nghiên cứu...rất mong các bác chỉ bảo

----------


## diy1102

Có bác trên này mới đầu làm = ván mdf, sau bỏ giữa chừng. Giờ đang dựng hẳn con 6090 2 đầu luôn. Theo e bác có kinh nghiệm chế cháo rồi thì làm bằng nhôm và sắt luôn ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác chủ thớt cho 500 ảnh thiết kế coi ké nào  :Big Grin:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## linhdt1121

> Có bác trên này mới đầu làm = ván mdf, sau bỏ giữa chừng. Giờ đang dựng hẳn con 6090 2 đầu luôn. Theo e bác có kinh nghiệm chế cháo rồi thì làm bằng nhôm và sắt luôn ạ.


hí hí,e chứ ai,nhưng theo em bác cứ MDF đi,cái này tùy vào nhu cầu của bác thôi.ý kiến cá nhân của em là nếu làm để lấy kinh nghiệm thì cứ MDF bác ah,học phí nó rẻ.
còn cái em 6090 2 đầu cắt kia là do e có sự thay đổi về nhu cầu,
mà bác thích nhôm định hình e bán cho 100k/1kg
có điều nhôm này là nhôm làm khung  của băng tải,nó có 3 cạnh vuông còn 1 cạnh còn lại bo tròn.

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## linhdt1121

ah mà con MDF e chưa bỏ đâu nha,chỉ là tạm dừng để tập trung cho con 2 đầu cắt thôi,xong em lại tiếp tục  :Smile: )

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> bác chủ thớt cho 500 ảnh thiết kế coi ké nào


em nào dám múa thiết kế với bác, he he,tại những thứ em chế chả liên quan tới cnc nên post lên đây giang hồ cười thúi mặt hết,,,còn em đang dựng con 6090 em sẽ post đầy đủ không thiếu một tấm

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> hí hí,e chứ ai,nhưng theo em bác cứ MDF đi,cái này tùy vào nhu cầu của bác thôi.ý kiến cá nhân của em là nếu làm để lấy kinh nghiệm thì cứ MDF bác ah,học phí nó rẻ.
> còn cái em 6090 2 đầu cắt kia là do e có sự thay đổi về nhu cầu,
> mà bác thích nhôm định hình e bán cho 100k/1kg
> có điều nhôm này là nhôm làm khung  của băng tải,nó có 3 cạnh vuông còn 1 cạnh còn lại bo tròn.


bác có hình ảnh minh họa cho em nghía xem

----------


## diy1102

> hí hí,e chứ ai,nhưng theo em bác cứ MDF đi,cái này tùy vào nhu cầu của bác thôi.ý kiến cá nhân của em là nếu làm để lấy kinh nghiệm thì cứ MDF bác ah,học phí nó rẻ.
> còn cái em 6090 2 đầu cắt kia là do e có sự thay đổi về nhu cầu,
> mà bác thích nhôm định hình e bán cho 100k/1kg
> có điều nhôm này là nhôm làm khung  của băng tải,nó có 3 cạnh vuông còn 1 cạnh còn lại bo tròn.


Đang có nhu cầu nhôm định hình. Bác cho biết, kích thước cái. Mà bác có đủ để làm một con 5060 k?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPRbwaHAh_g
nhiều mẫu hay hay quá nhưng chưa tìm được em nào liên quan tới chuyên môn của mình bùn quá

----------


## thucongmynghe79

các bác xem bác phác họa của em xin cho em biết ray bản 25 vuông có chịu nỗi lực đè của dao tĩnh đang ăn phôi hay không, hay phải xài trượt mang cá

----------


## biết tuốt

> các bác xem bác phác họa của em xin cho em biết ray bản 25 vuông có chịu nỗi lực đè của dao tĩnh đang ăn phôi hay không, hay phải xài trượt mang cá


bác mắc bện nghề nghiệp nặng quá ta  :Wink:    thôi cứ phang ray vuông đi khỏi phân tích lực nầy nọ cho mệt à , em tính bác ngồi tính toán hết các lực tác dụng này nọ đến mùa quýt công gô chưa xong máy à nha hehe  :Wink:  để em đội cái mũ bảo hỉm đã rồi hãy ném gạch nhá

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Hay za,e không hiểu bác nói em mắc bệnh nghề nghiệp,? Em làm sai sao,?hay là gì? Mong bác chỉ dẩn tận tình hehe, cái này em dựng hình đau đó rồi giờ đang đi săn nai thôi,mà bây giờ nai cao giá quá săn cũng đuối,

----------


## biết tuốt

bác chỉ cần vẽ chi tiết máy để cắt ra ráp thành cái cnc của bác thôi khỏi lo tính lực này lực nọ mất time , ray trượt người ta tính cả rồi bác

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## ít nói

> các bác xem bác phác họa của em xin cho em biết ray bản 25 vuông có chịu nỗi lực đè của dao tĩnh đang ăn phôi hay không, hay phải xài trượt mang cá


Em thích cách làm của pác.máy móc nhưng bài bản. Tây nó cũng thế. Làm láo thì nhanh nhưng phát triển cao thì ko

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Vâng,em hiểu rồi,hi,tại tính nó thế biết sao giờ,không trình độ nên mò mẫm tính toán sao cho đỡ hao phí nhất, mà cái ray trượt bản thân nó chỉ để trượt theo tuyên của nó,bây giờ mình chế lại theo kiểu bị bóc lên nên em e rằng sai công năng,nó khác mang cá nên chả biết khi lắp vào gá dao cho ăn phôi dày nhất 4mm nó chịu nỗi hay không thôi,để em up ảnh em đang chạy sản phẩm cho các bác góp ý vậy

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Phôi nặng 5kg, phi 420mm quay 1400v,kiểu như tiện lục bình,các bác có tính được lực ma sát của dao tĩnh bị phôi đè trong lúc gia công không,em đang rối chổ này,nếu xài trượt mang cá thị độ rung sinh ra rất lớn, còn trượt tròn thì phải phi40 trở lên, nếu thanh trượt vuông 30 chịu được thời gian dài thì em dễ Diy,bởi  máy cnc của các bác làm còn có spindle gắn mũi dao vào cho ăn tốc độ cao,nhiều chi tiết trên phôi,riêng sản phẩm của em thì nó gần giống như tiện lục bình,phải đạt số lượng tuyệt đối,nên dao không động đậy,hê,sản phẩm thủ công em làm 5 phút /cái,nhưng phải lệ thuộc tay nghề công nhân,sức khỏe,vv,còn nếu máy này em làm thành công thì giải quyết được vấn đề đào tạo chuyên môn,có bác nào muốn bắt tay với em ăn chia không,nếu thành công thì sẽ có đơn hàng khoảng 30 máy cho đợt đầu, và bao la cho đợt sau,he he

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em thích cách làm của pác.máy móc nhưng bài bản. Tây nó cũng thế. Làm láo thì nhanh nhưng phát triển cao thì ko


bác  lại chém rồi  :Wink:   hãng nó tính cho mình hết rồi , mình k cần tính lai nữa , với máy 6090 thì ray 25 bác còn sợ lực đè bẹp ray thì hãng phá sản hết bác :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

> Phôi nặng 5kg, phi 420mm quay 1400v,kiểu như tiện lục bình,các bác có tính được lực ma sát của dao tĩnh bị phôi đè trong lúc gia công không,em đang rối chổ này,nếu xài trượt mang cá thị độ rung sinh ra rất lớn, còn trượt tròn thì phải phi40 trở lên, nếu thanh trượt vuông 30 chịu được thời gian dài thì em dễ Diy,bởi  máy cnc của các bác làm còn có spindle gắn mũi dao vào cho ăn tốc độ cao,nhiều chi tiết trên phôi,riêng sản phẩm của em thì nó gần giống như tiện lục bình,phải đạt số lượng tuyệt đối,nên dao không động đậy,hê,sản phẩm thủ công em làm 5 phút /cái,nhưng phải lệ thuộc tay nghề công nhân,sức khỏe,vv,còn nếu máy này em làm thành công thì giải quyết được vấn đề đào tạo chuyên môn,có bác nào muốn bắt tay với em ăn chia không,nếu thành công thì sẽ có đơn hàng khoảng 30 máy cho đợt đầu, và bao la cho đợt sau,he he


em muốn bắt tay anh, kekeke

----------


## biết tuốt

thì ra bác muốn làm máy tiện 4 trục , em cứ tưởng bác làm máy 3 trục thường, hjc

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Hic,các bác không ai hiểu em hết, hic hic,cái 6090 có gì để nói chứ,ở trên đây các bác từng làm hàng khủng rồi,em muốn dựng 6090 là để ngâm cứu sự bật của ray thôi,nói chính xác hơn là so sánh ray trượt vuông và trượt mang cá,bởi máy em làm ra chỉ có hai trục xy thôi,nhưng tới 2 bộ trên một máy,em thấy trượt mang cá nặng nề,không khả dụng bằng ray nhất là chiều dài,,,còn dao em gá vào kiểu như các bác gá dao tiện ren ấy,chứ không có spindle nhé

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> em muốn bắt tay anh, kekeke


Ok,anh ở đâu,rất vui vì được học hỏi từ anh,

----------


## diy1102

> Hic,các bác không ai hiểu em hết, hic hic,cái 6090 có gì để nói chứ,ở trên đây các bác từng làm hàng khủng rồi,em muốn dựng 6090 là để ngâm cứu sự bật của ray thôi,nói chính xác hơn là so sánh ray trượt vuông và trượt mang cá,bởi máy em làm ra chỉ có hai trục xy thôi,nhưng tới 2 bộ trên một máy,em thấy trượt mang cá nặng nề,không khả dụng bằng ray nhất là chiều dài,,,còn dao em gá vào kiểu như các bác gá dao tiện ren ấy,chứ không có spindle nhé


Ray có nhiều loại. Bác dùng loại nào thì tra catalog loại đó là ra thông số chịu lực, tải,... thôi mà sao pải xoắn.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hay za. bác làm như em là chuyên gia cnc không bằng,nhưng em sẽ tra theo ý bác, thank bác nhắc nhở

----------


## diy1102

Thấy bác vẽ và tính toán kỹ thế em choáng. Con em k có đủ trình tính toán đc nên em cố gắng đọc kỹ hưỡng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng (đôi khi đọc k hiểu hehe) đúng thuôc mình cần là uống ạ.
Ps: e cung k pải chuyên gia cnc, e là chuyên gia bàn.... ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

he he, bác cứ khiêm tốn quá, mình làm chủ yếu để rút kinh nghiệm là chính,khi thiết kế xong mình up toàn bộ dự án mình lên cho các bác ném gạch lụm về xây nhà, he he, hẹn ae cuối tuần vậy,thúc khuya quá bệnh òi. khục khục....ho

----------


## linhdt1121

> Đang có nhu cầu nhôm định hình. Bác cho biết, kích thước cái. Mà bác có đủ để làm một con 5060 k?


nhôm của bác đây nhé,cây này dài 1m75 và nặng 5Kg

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ray trục y của em mua ngoài bãi sau nó tới 6 lock trượt mỗi thanh nhỉ, nhiều thế làm gì các bác,vuông 15 loại ssr của HTK

----------


## biết tuốt

> ray trục y của em mua ngoài bãi sau nó tới 6 lock trượt mỗi thanh nhỉ, nhiều thế làm gì các bác,vuông 15 loại ssr của HTK


nó lắp thêm vào thôi mà , chỉ cần dùng mỗi bên 2 cái , 4 cái cho em đê  :Big Grin:  thừa nhiều k tốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

he he , bác dụ em hoài, để dành mai mốt sơ cua

----------


## diy1102

> nhôm của bác đây nhé,cây này dài 1m75 và nặng 5Kg


Hix em tưởng bác có nhiều ạ, chứ ít quá.

----------


## nzhuhu

Bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi cái XiLanh Thuỷ Lực ra dô đó được sử dụng như Ụ Chống Tâm trong máy Tiện phải không ? Mình có làm 1 cái máy tiện Gỗ mini ( bụng có 35cm thôi ) xài Mâm Kẹp 3 chấu, tốc độ trung bình 800rpm, ăn gỗ cứng mà nếu ko có chống tâm và ăn dao hơn 1,5mm sẽ rất nguy hiểm, phôi có thể văng ra ngoài. Còn về Ray thì máy mình xài Ray 2cm thì ko sao,ko run,chế thêm cái Đài Dao nữa là tốt. Mình có dịp được thấy Dao Tiện Định Hình, có lẻ sẽ hợp với nhu cầu của bạn hơn.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi cái XiLanh Thuỷ Lực ra dô đó được sử dụng như Ụ Chống Tâm trong máy Tiện phải không ? Mình có làm 1 cái máy tiện Gỗ mini ( bụng có 35cm thôi ) xài Mâm Kẹp 3 chấu, tốc độ trung bình 800rpm, ăn gỗ cứng mà nếu ko có chống tâm và ăn dao hơn 1,5mm sẽ rất nguy hiểm, phôi có thể văng ra ngoài. Còn về Ray thì máy mình xài Ray 2cm thì ko sao,ko run,chế thêm cái Đài Dao nữa là tốt. Mình có dịp được thấy Dao Tiện Định Hình, có lẻ sẽ hợp với nhu cầu của bạn hơn.


chính xác nó ra vô thế chống tâm, nhưng dao định hình như bác nói em đã sử dụng qua,không hiểu quả, tốn kém đặt dao,không linh hoạt mẫu hàng,còn vấn đề văng phôi khó xảy ra, mình không sai mâm cặp 3 chấu như bạn nói,chỉ một lá thép đơn giản, bí mật nghề nghiệp, thông cảm hen

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hix em tưởng bác có nhiều ạ, chứ ít quá.


thế bác muốn lấy bao nhiêu cây,vì tất cả nó đều giống nhau,e chụp 1 cây làm ví dụ thui.

----------


## diy1102

> thế bác muốn lấy bao nhiêu cây,vì tất cả nó đều giống nhau,e chụp 1 cây làm ví dụ thui.


Á vậy ngon. Để em tính toán đã, khoảng 5-6 cây ạ.

----------


## nzhuhu

Wah, bí mật này mình sẽ phải học nha !! Hehe, bạn chắc chắn phôi nằm an toàn thì quá tốt rồi, ray trượt chạy rất êm và mượt nhưng khi mình làm mình gặp 1 vấn đề là Con Trượt no' nhỏ, ko đủ diện tích bề mặt để đặt đài dao, cho nên mình phải dùng 2 Ray song song cách nhau 3cm để mình có thể đặt đài dao ( 10cm vuông ) lên 2 con Trượt cho nó chạy song song. Mà cũng hên bạn ah, vì cho cặp Ray song song nên rất chắc chắn, nó quăn Phôi chứ ko quăn Dao hoặc Đài Dao. ( Nếu chế thì bạn chừa ít không gian để gắn VitMe luôn nha, ai biết sau này bạn muốn lên Tiện CNC )

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Wah, bí mật này mình sẽ phải học nha !! Hehe, bạn chắc chắn phôi nằm an toàn thì quá tốt rồi, ray trượt chạy rất êm và mượt nhưng khi mình làm mình gặp 1 vấn đề là Con Trượt no' nhỏ, ko đủ diện tích bề mặt để đặt đài dao, cho nên mình phải dùng 2 Ray song song cách nhau 3cm để mình có thể đặt đài dao ( 10cm vuông ) lên 2 con Trượt cho nó chạy song song. Mà cũng hên bạn ah, vì cho cặp Ray song song nên rất chắc chắn, nó quăn Phôi chứ ko quăn Dao hoặc Đài Dao. ( Nếu chế thì bạn chừa ít không gian để gắn VitMe luôn nha, ai biết sau này bạn muốn lên Tiện CNC )


đây bác, em không sài mâm cặp nhé, bên kia chỉ là cây búa phi 50 không có chống chọi gì cả, dao thủ công em ăn 4,5 li chuyện bình thường

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> thế bác muốn lấy bao nhiêu cây,vì tất cả nó đều giống nhau,e chụp 1 cây làm ví dụ thui.


bác ơi , bao nhiêu 1 cây vậy bác, em mần ít về chế thử xem,

----------


## diy1102

> đây bác, em không sài mâm cặp nhé, bên kia chỉ là cây búa phi 50 không có chống chọi gì cả, dao thủ công em ăn 4,5 li chuyện bình thường


Motor 7.5 sức ngựa, giảm tốc nữa, mà phôi k chặt ăn 4, 5ly dính chưởng ngay. 
Ps: có vẻ em cũng biết kiểu gá pôi này đấy.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ùm,có khi cũng bay nhưng ít lắm bác ạ.nói chung cơ cấu đơn giản thôi, cho nên mình đang cải thiện nó thành cnc 2 bàn dao xy đấy, mình đang lo ngại vấn đề ray trượt,nên lắp mang cá hay ray mình chưa tính được, lỡ mua về mà hok đc vợ nó quánh te tua

----------


## diy1102

Giờ mới đc kỹ bài của bác, hôm qua chỉ chém cái, hình vẽ của bác thôi.
 Kết luận cơ bản ý tưởng trùng nhau.
Ray vuông bản 25 hoặc loại chịu lực vặn mỗi trục một cặp thoải mái gà to bác ạ. Hơi tốn tiền ray.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Giờ mới đc kỹ bài của bác, hôm qua chỉ chém cái, hình vẽ của bác thôi.
>  Kết luận cơ bản ý tưởng trùng nhau.
> Ray vuông bản 25 hoặc loại chịu lực vặn mỗi trục một cặp thoải mái gà to bác ạ. Hơi tốn tiền ray.


ka ka , bác ở đâu nhỉ, em kết bác rồi đấy, hai topic gần giống nhau ý tưởng, he he có bạn đi cùng đường rồi

----------

diy1102

----------


## linhdt1121

> bác ơi , bao nhiêu 1 cây vậy bác, em mần ít về chế thử xem,


bác tận vũng tàu,100kg/1kg,cây đó nặng 5kg.có khi tiền vận chuyển hơn tiền nhôm đấy bác ah,bác mua trong đó cho lành

----------


## diy1102

E ở gần ông bác bán nhôm này ạ.
Em mua nhôm này về để làm con h f bỏ dở lâu lâu rồi để nó còn phục làm mấy cái dự án dài hơi kia. Mà bác làm con này dài bao nhiêu, bán kính bao nhiêu, e lam dài 1,8m.
Mà ray bác nắp như trục x của máy 2 đầu cắt của bác bán nhôm này thì dùng ray thường cũng ok.

----------


## linhdt1121

em làm dài 1,3m nhưng do tính toán ko kỹ nên hành trình chỉ còn 900,có dư chút chút.e cũng muốn làm 1 con như vậy để phục vụ nhưng trình chưa đủ làm máy mẹ  :Smile: )

----------

diy1102

----------


## nzhuhu

Có phải bạn định đặc nguyên cái dao và cục đở dao ( trong hình là cục xanh xanh, anh kia cầm dao ) trên thanh Ray luôn ? Nếu là vậy thì đi cặp Ray song song ( tầm 20mm vuông của mình ) là ok rồi, nhưng mình ko biết bạn có định dùng vitme luôn ko, 1 Tay chỉnh Dao, 1 tay quay vitme thì hơi cực, ko xai vitme vừa chỉnh dao vừa lôi Con Trượt thì sẽ thế nào ( mình chưa thử vụ này bao giờ ).

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Có phải bạn định đặc nguyên cái dao và cục đở dao ( trong hình là cục xanh xanh, anh kia cầm dao ) trên thanh Ray luôn ? Nếu là vậy thì đi cặp Ray song song ( tầm 20mm vuông của mình ) là ok rồi, nhưng mình ko biết bạn có định dùng vitme luôn ko, 1 Tay chỉnh Dao, 1 tay quay vitme thì hơi cực, ko xai vitme vừa chỉnh dao vừa lôi Con Trượt thì sẽ thế nào ( mình chưa thử vụ này bao giờ ).


trời ....bác nói em nghe lạnh xương. nếu làm như bác nói chắc em ăn cám mất,,,em lắp hai trục xy cho một bệ dao,,trên bản thảo có 2 bệ dao,đài dao...ở đây em có phương án điều khiển cnc ...chỉ lo cái trượt ray và mang cá...cái nào lợi hại em làm thui. chứ không còn cái vụ 1 tay cầm dao 1 tay quay vitme bác ah.
đã lên bản vẻ hoàn chỉnh rồi, để ngâm thật kĩ trước khi dùng...he he...cám ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hôm nay nhận hàng vui quá...3 em step Syn đã tập kết.....có một em bị thương khoảng tóc tai. cái này chắc do để chuột gặm...ke ke

và đây mo hình gỗ dán dày 40mm..các bác chém em xem chổ nào yếu

----------


## linhdt1121

em tưởng bác làm con bé bé xinh xinh thì em ủng hộ MDF nhưng con của bác khổng lồ thế này với lại bác làm để nó chạy ra cơm thì e can.
chạy 1 thời gian cái lỗ bắt ốc nó rãn ra,bác lấy gì bù rơ cho nó.
p/s:đừng bác nào bảo e ba phải nha.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Bác cứ nói thế em nản,gì mà kiếm cơm bác , có đâu,con này chỉ 60,125 thui,tất cả liên kết đều có somi lót bác ợ,bác khỏi lo khoản rơ riết cho mệt,em làmđể thử sức mình tới đâu,với lại để nó phục vụ khoảng chế cháo cho em sau này,có nó may ra em làm được cái mô hình em phác thảo ở trên, bác nhìn xem nó đủ vững để ăn gang,nhôm không,ở chổ em muốn phay,hay làm một vật gì liên quan tới cơ khí chính xác thú thật bác em dể nỗi điên lắm,bọn nó làm thì chỉ tàm tạm mà nói trên mây,giá cả thì trời đất,như hôm nọ hỏi nó phay dùm miếng sắt 50*200*10 chỉ một đường âm xuống 3li nó hét 100k,ối em đau cả người...

----------


## linhdt1121

hôm qua mơ ngủ,hehehe
e tưởng bác làm cái con xanh xanh kia bằng MDF thì em mới can.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> hôm qua mơ ngủ,hehehe
> e tưởng bác làm cái con xanh xanh kia bằng MDF thì em mới can.


Thì em làm con màu xanh bắng gổ đó,để nó ăn nhôm,gang mà bác,còn con máy chính em đang thiết kế nó tới 1000*2000*1200

----------


## mig21

trước e cũng có ý định như bác nhưng giờ thì ngưng rồi, e chuyển qua sắt chứ không dám chơi với MDF

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ùm, sau những lời khuyên của các bác, em chuyển qua sắt luôn òi, mệt quá, sắt về cắt rẹt rẹt cho nhanh, làm bằng gỗ có khi tốn kém hơn mà không hiệu quả cho lắm.một tấm ván MDF mất hết 300k.làm cái máy nhỏ này phải gần 2 tấm 600k + keo+cảo ép.sơ mi lót,eke góc bắt vít nhìn vào như con robot bằng gỗ, ha ha...các khoản cafe này nọ nữa khoảng 1500k, thôi làm sắt cho lanh nhể...

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hic...các bác có ai còn dư cây vitme 15 bước 5 dài 850  nào hok. em lở dại lên khung 6090 rồi, mà hôm nọ thấy 2 cây 15 bước 5 mà dài có 520 đẹp quá lấy luôn.giờ làm trục X nhìn em nó rướn hok tới mà buồn quá...định nối lại nhưng trình còn non quá...hepme

----------


## diy1102

Cuối cùng thì gỗ đã thành fe

----------


## linhdt1121

> hic...các bác có ai còn dư cây vitme 15 bước 5 dài 850  nào hok. em lở dại lên khung 6090 rồi, mà hôm nọ thấy 2 cây 15 bước 5 mà dài có 520 đẹp quá lấy luôn.giờ làm trục X nhìn em nó rướn hok tới mà buồn quá...định nối lại nhưng trình còn non quá...hepme


cái vụ nối này bác nói thật hay đùa đấy.

----------


## diy1102

Chắc thật mà.
Chú ngủ muộn thế. Inbox a cái $ của 3 cái driver, cả cặp ray nữa nhé có ông bạn cần.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Chắc thật mà.
> Chú ngủ muộn thế. Inbox a cái $ của 3 cái driver, cả cặp ray nữa nhé có ông bạn cần.


bác nói em à, em có bán gì đâu

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nối là nối đoạn kết cấu cho dài ra chứ có nối ngay ren đâu bác .trình nào nối ngay ren em đi bằng tay bác ợ. phạm vi hành trình chỉ cần 500 thui là em mừng húm gòi....tiện hỏi các bác cái khớp nối giữa step và vitme các bác mua của bác nào chỉ hộ em với, em đang bó tay với cái đó đấy, gỗ vẫn hoàn gỗ thui, em khoái cái mãng gỗ này ghê, chả là nhà em có ông bố làm mộc đầy đủ đồ nghề nên em hok ngán, ráng dựng em này cho các bác phang chơi....he he.
cái vitme trục  của em nó có chừng đó

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102

----------


## linhdt1121

cái khớp nối đó bác liên hệ với đồng chí Quảng hay anh Nam trong Sài Gòn đó.
thôi thì bác cứ mạnh dạn làm đi,coi như làm chuột cho AE,bác làm con này mà ngon lành có khi lại có thêm vật liệu mới cho anh em chế,
p/s:bác DIY hỏi e đó.

----------


## diy1102

> nối là nối đoạn kết cấu cho dài ra chứ có nối ngay ren đâu bác .trình nào nối ngay ren em đi bằng tay bác ợ. phạm vi hành trình chỉ cần 500 thui là em mừng húm gòi....tiện hỏi các bác cái khớp nối giữa step và vitme các bác mua của bác nào chỉ hộ em với, em đang bó tay với cái đó đấy, gỗ vẫn hoàn gỗ thui, em khoái cái mãng gỗ này ghê, chả là nhà em có ông bố làm mộc đầy đủ đồ nghề nên em hok ngán, ráng dựng em này cho các bác phang chơi....he he.
> cái vitme trục  của em nó có chừng đó


Em không biết ray Y của bác loại nào. Nhưng em vẫn khoái để cái ray Y nằm nghiêng, khi đó 2 vai X không phải hàn ke vuông để bắt bờ lóc trượt của Y mà Vai chỉ cần pay phẳng và khoan lỗ thôi, ngon thì pay gờ và cũng không phải hàn 2 cái đỡ ray Y nữa mà dùng cái khung quây vuông lại là ok. DIY thì làm đơn giản để chi phí thấp nhất bác ạ mà cũng không đến lỗi k ngon đâu bác.
Em là em vẫn khoái trục Y 1 vitme ở giữa. vì trên khóa 2 vai bằng trục X, dưới khóa = thanh kết nối với Vitme Y tạo thành khối vững chắc. Còn như các pro làm 2 bên mà không có khóa dưới em k khoái. Đấy là quan điểm của me thôi, có chém các bác chém nhẹ thui để em còn ngóc lên đc ạ.
Ps: Vụ 7kw chủ đầu tư của em không duyệt bác ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

làm máy lúc đầu chưa quen bét ra cũng nên vẽ để hình dung nó như nào thì làm mới chuẩn  :Cool:  
đúng là máy tải nhẹ đặt ray 2 bên sườn thì tiện đường làm vai , tớ có thấy 1 bác dùng con spindle 3KW mà bác ấy vẫn đặt ray nghiêng bên sườn , máy chạy vẫn ok, dùng ray 25 cho khỏe
tớ ở đất thủ đô có điều kiện (mỗi tội đếch có thóc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )  thì thích phay gì có phay nấy nên làm sẽ đặt nằm lúc đó ray chịu lực tốt hơn

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> làm máy lúc đầu chưa quen bét ra cũng nên vẽ để hình dung nó như nào thì làm mới chuẩn  
> đúng là máy tải nhẹ đặt ray 2 bên sườn thì tiện đường làm vai , tớ có thấy 1 bác dùng con spindle 3KW mà bác ấy vẫn đặt ray nghiêng bên sườn , máy chạy vẫn ok, dùng ray 25 cho khỏe
> tớ ở đất thủ đô có điều kiện (mỗi tội đếch có thóc )  thì thích phay gì có phay nấy nên làm sẽ đặt nằm lúc đó ray chịu lực tốt hơn


thank bác quan tâm,đúng là ray nằm chịu lực tốt hơn, còn ray bắt hông như bác diy1120 nói thì đơn giản hóa hơn nhiều,nhưng buộc làm khung thật chuẩn mới được,em rút kinh ngfhiệm ngay, chuyển qua nằm bên hông vậy, ở chổ em đếch có phay giường em cân thủ công bằng kinh nghiệm vậy

----------


## diy1102

> làm máy lúc đầu chưa quen bét ra cũng nên vẽ để hình dung nó như nào thì làm mới chuẩn  
> đúng là máy tải nhẹ đặt ray 2 bên sườn thì tiện đường làm vai , tớ có thấy 1 bác dùng con spindle 3KW mà bác ấy vẫn đặt ray nghiêng bên sườn , máy chạy vẫn ok, dùng ray 25 cho khỏe
> tớ ở đất thủ đô có điều kiện (mỗi tội đếch có thóc )  thì thích phay gì có phay nấy nên làm sẽ đặt nằm lúc đó ray chịu lực tốt hơn


Hehe bác này lại nói e k biết 3d đây mà. Em chỉ vẽ 2d và tưởng tượng trong đầu nên k sợ mất bản quyền hehe




> thank bác quan tâm,đúng là ray nằm chịu lực tốt hơn, còn ray bắt hông như bác diy1120 nói thì đơn giản hóa hơn nhiều,nhưng buộc làm khung thật chuẩn mới được,em rút kinh ngfhiệm ngay, chuyển qua nằm bên hông vậy, ở chổ em đếch có phay giường em cân thủ công bằng kinh nghiệm vậy


Tùy từng loại ray, mà nằm hay nghiêng tôt, k pải cứ nằm là tốt cả. Vậy nên em nói ở trên là k biết bác dùng ray gì mà. Nhưng mà e nghĩ đó là tiêu chuẩn eu thoai, còn tiêu chuẩn ae mình e nghĩ nghiêng với ray 20, khổ máy như bác e nghĩ k vấn đề gì.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

loại HSS siêu trọng lực mà,nhưng như vậy mình lại phải cơi nới khung máy rộng tý cho nó đủ hành trình X chứ không thôi lại thiếu khổ thì nguy to,,,he he,,,cứ tư từ

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> loại HSS siêu trọng lực mà,nhưng như vậy mình lại phải cơi nới khung máy rộng tý cho nó đủ hành trình X chứ không thôi lại thiếu khổ thì nguy to,,,he he,,,cứ tư từ


Cho cái động cơ thò ra là ok mà.

----------


## biết tuốt

@ diy1102  em đâu có ý đó bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , mình vẽ trên máy thấy chưa hợp lý chỗ nào sửa vẫn hơn , đây chính là phương châm muốn nhanh phải từ từ  :Wink: 
sau làm quen rồi thì khỏi vẽ  , khối bác chả biết vẽ làm máy vẫn ngon , nhưng k pải ai cũng vậy
hơn nữa vẽ lên cho ae ném đá cho dễ  :Wink:  đỡ kiểu thầy bói xem voi 
hôm nào rảnh làm vài vại bia nữa nhá bác :Wink:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> @ diy1102  em đâu có ý đó bác  , mình vẽ trên máy thấy chưa hợp lý chỗ nào sửa vẫn hơn , đây chính là phương châm muốn nhanh phải từ từ 
> sau làm quen rồi thì khỏi vẽ  , khối bác chả biết vẽ làm máy vẫn ngon , nhưng k pải ai cũng vậy
> hơn nữa vẽ lên cho ae ném đá cho dễ  đỡ kiểu thầy bói xem voi 
> hôm nào rảnh làm vài vại bia nữa nhá bác


Để em tính toán xong cái dự ớn của em đã. Đang chậm tiến độ ạ, nghiệp dư nó khổ thế đấy ạ. Tìm đc bộ ray nào nào cho em chưa?

----------


## biết tuốt

ủa , hôm đó bảo tìm bộ như nào nhỉ? về bia trôi hết hehe , có gì inbox đi em tìm cho sorry thật tình không nhớ  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

Nhờ chủ thớt nói luôn trên dây để ae nào có thì để lại cho em với tiêu chí ngon, bổ, giá pải chăng.
Em cần ray 15 thoai, hành trình tầm 500 để em làm con H Fame, có gì còn gia công một số thứ nho nhỏ cho cái dự ớn kia ạ.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Nhờ chủ thớt nói luôn trên dây để ae nào có thì để lại cho em với tiêu chí ngon, bổ, giá pải chăng.
> Em cần ray 15 thoai, hành trình tầm 500 để em làm con H Fame, có gì còn gia công một số thứ nho nhỏ cho cái dự ớn kia ạ.


kiếm đâu đc 2 con trượt về cho kết hợp với cái ray 15 của e là ok đấy nhỉ.
mã ray là  IKO LHS15

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> kiếm đâu đc 2 con trượt về cho kết hợp với cái ray 15 của e là ok đấy nhỉ.
> mã ray là  IKO LHS15


Nghe chừng mò kim đáy bể chú ạ. Cặp đoa tải nhẹ thì ngon.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

hế hế,thế e để dành cho cái dự án laze mơ ước của  e vậy.sáng nay lôi ra dầu mỡ lại và gói nilon rồi.nhìn em nó lem nhem và sót quá.cũng may hôm đấy có a hỏi ko em lu bu quên béng mất e nó.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em thì dư một đống lock trượt 15 mà chả biết nó là của thằng nào .một thanh tới 6 con, dư dã quá bỏ thì tiếc, mà để nhìn nó rối,he he,để xem lại loại nào..ah..THK sshr 15. bác nào cần hú em,còn dư 8 con

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Nhờ chủ thớt nói luôn trên dây để ae nào có thì để lại cho em với tiêu chí ngon, bổ, giá pải chăng.
> Em cần ray 15 thoai, hành trình tầm 500 để em làm con H Fame, có gì còn gia công một số thứ nho nhỏ cho cái dự ớn kia ạ.


bác chơi trượt tròn hok,em còn một bộ nằm trong máy khắc 5 trục chuyên chế tác đá phong thủy..đây em nó

----------


## diy1102

> bác chơi trượt tròn hok,em còn một bộ nằm trong máy khắc 5 trục chuyên chế tác đá phong thủy..đây em nó


Ngon đấy, nhưng thông số thế nào ạ? và $ nữa he he

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Ngon đấy, nhưng thông số thế nào ạ? và $ nữa he he


để tối về đo đạc cái báo lại nhá. rẻ thui không mắc đâu?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> để tối về đo đạc cái báo lại nhá. rẻ thui không mắc đâu?


Thì em chỉ giám chơi đồ rẻ thôi để còn làm ra đồ đắt chứ, không chơi đồ đắt mà làm ra đồ đắt nữa thì không ổn ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Thì em chỉ giám chơi đồ rẻ thôi để còn làm ra đồ đắt chứ, không chơi đồ đắt mà làm ra đồ đắt nữa thì không ổn ạ.


đã inbox cho bác, bác nói thế trùng ý em rồi

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

*các bác có ai còn dư con spindle nào 1,5 hay 2,2 kw kèm biến tần,giải  nhiệt nước. in box em cái giá và đầy đủ colet em nó luôn thể, thứ 5 lúa về em xúc luôn, ưu tiên mọi miền đất nước ...he he..*em đang máu các bác giúp em, giá cả vừa phải thui nhá, thân chào

----------

katerman

----------


## diy1102

Bác vanquy có rao combo biến tần, spin 1.5kw, kẹp 4tr, bác hỏi xem sao?

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

không biết của hãng nào, bác còn đường link bài đó không gởi em cái

----------


## diy1102

Vẫn của tq thôi ạ. Bác tin bài của thành viên vanquy là ra à.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác cứ dùng spindle 1,5kw hãng cánh đại bàng , là ok bán đầy ra mà , máy móc bác dựng đến đâu rồi?

----------


## biết tuốt

hình như có bác cu bé tí nào đó ở đà lạt đang bán tháo đồ kìa hehe  :Big Grin:  , em thấy có cả kẹp spindle giá rẻ bằng em mua ngoài này luôn

----------


## diy1102

Bác liên lạc với cu tít, ít nói hoặc và một số thương gia trên này coa mà.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank các bác quan tâm,em đang dựng từng bộ phận, có chụp vài pô làm kỉ niệm,
đại khái em nó làm bằng gỗ tràm rừng đã qua tẩm xấy áp lực, có lai chút MDF,về khoảng rung rơ em hok sợ, em chuyên thể loại này mà,sao khi lắp xong em phủ nano  :Cool: 
bảo đảm khỏi có chuyện mối mọt hay thấm nước, em đang thiếu vitme X hành trình 800,bước 5 phi 15, bác nào dư để cho em,
hình em nó gần như này

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đây Kiên ơi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái driver của bác sao thấy chuyên nghiệp quá -  Như hàng G7

----------


## thucongmynghe79

IM 843 của USA mà bác, hàng chính hãng mừ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## linhdt1121

> IM 843 của USA mà bác, hàng chính hãng mừ


hàng của đồng chí Quảng phải ko bác.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> hàng của đồng chí Quảng phải ko bác.


chính nó đấy bác,

----------

